# Garden Trains - Community College Course - Need help



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I contacted the local Community College and suggesting a "Trains in the Garden" class. They actually said yes. So now I need to put together a syllabus of sort. This would be a beginner course that someone interested could learn the basics of G-scale trains in the Garden. 

I'd appreciate any feed back. Thus far I need a title,a short intro to be printed in the catalog, and a syllabus.


Title: Trains in the Garden
Intro: This is an introductory class for those who'd like to try running models of the old iron horses or modern diesels in their own backyard. Topics will include many of the options available and some pitfalls to avoid. The emphasis is on on G-scale trains. These are fairly large models, twice the size of Lionel and four times larger than HO. These train models are designed to hold up to the outdoor elements. At least one field trip will be included to see garden trains running.


Syllabus:
- G scale - why so many scales: 1:32, 1:29, 1:24, 1:22.5, 1:20.3
- Locomotive types - steam, diesel
- Locomotive power - electric (conventional and DCC), battery, live steam
- Track & Switches - codes, materials and switch types
- Major Manufactures of Locomotives, Rolling Stock, and Track
- Planning a Model Railroad - things to consider/avoid
- Building a Model Railroad - things to consider/avoid - emphasis on roadbed types.
- Running a Model Railroad - things to consider/avoid
- Online resources (MLS, model manufactures, vendors, ebay)


Classes will include showing of some locomotives, rolling stock, track and switches. 






may be interested in G-scale trains that run outdoors, all year long, through a garden setting.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

jimtyp 

At the start of the syllabus you might want to add a short section on the history of gardening railroading. How did the hobby begin; i.e. where did it begin , when did it begin. etc.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Most of your potential students will likely be people working in smaller scales in the past or currently or gardeners with little model train experience. For the former don't forget to touch on the modeling aspects and the ability to create scenery outdoors with plants, buildings, figures, etc. For the latter include how trains are used in various garden settings - mixed shrub/perennial beds, miniature landscapes/rock gardens, around water features, in xeriscapes (for the western types), or just around the edge of a lawn, etc. 

Good luck! 

-Brian


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim 

You've taken on quite a project here and I aplaud you for it. 

The big thing I see here is making sure you don't over simplify your information. 

The first thing that hit me was your statement ( These train models are designed to hold up to the outdoor elements.) 

This is not totally true as some brands and even some types of equipment in a paticular brand are not weather proof. 

While we see different brands running in snow, some of these wouldn't last very long running in the rain. 

Explaining the different scales is esential. 

The other item that has to be included is the difference in track. 
Steel, Aluminum, Stainless Steel, Brass, Plastic etc 
Curve Radius versus Dia versus degrees. 


Good Luck 

Randy


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You might contact the manufacturers, they may supply some printed matter/etc.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you've got the "Railroad" covered pretty well.. What about the "Garden"? There is no mention of plantings, plant selection, seasonality of the region or anything related to the botany of the "Garden Railroad".. That could almost be a seperate course in itself..


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent ideas!!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

You don't mention where you live, or where the class will be held. I would imagine that others in MLS living near you would be able to help you with the class and possible field trips to Garden Railroads in your area.


Chuck N


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a trip to your local agricultural extension office. Explain what you're trying to do. They may already have handouts on stuff like plant selection, pruning, transplanting, starting plants from cuttings, etc. that you can use.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this a 4 week course? A 16 week course? What? To try to fill up 16 weeks is going to be quite an undertaking. How about some projects for the students to work on. Maybe draw up a track plan with an explanation on why they did certain things. Design a loco servicing facility? Build some structures? Have them look into control systems and pick one an why etc. Is it truely garden trains or large scale trains? Don't forget the gardening aspect of it if it is garden trains. 

Oh ya, where is this class held? I might want to attend.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't gotten that far as to determine how many classes. Since there are so many aspects to the hobby this thing could go on forever. But I think it would start as just a few classes so folks can get a taste of G scale and gardens to decide if they want more detailed info. If there was enough interest then the college would expand the class or go with an advanced class, something like that. The community college I spoke with is Arapahoe Community College in Littleton, CO. 

Great ideas, keep 'em coming please  Maybe if we put together something, others could use it to try the same thing in your communities?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds cool!

I taught a Junior College course once. It was some work, but rather fun.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You could easily do an entire month on kitbashing and scratchbuilding! Also, live steam vs electric: similarities and differences. _That_ you could almost do a Master's Thesis on!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm cynical (naw, never!), but this sounds like it could be one sweet scam, IF you work the angles right!..... Just think outside, not just the box, but really outside. Have a practicum for each lesson. Then the college is paying you - and the students are paying the college - to build YOUR garden railroad..... hehehe


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Building structures and creating scenes and stories with models. Will this be for credit?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You are in the center of one of the best places in the country to teach this class. When I moved from the Denver area in 1993, there were a lot of garden railroads in the area and the Denver Garden Railway Society was very active.

There is the Colorado Railway Museum to show the difference between the gauges in real life. Then you can bring in the different scales to class to show how we manage to make the big trains small and the small trains big.


Good luck with the class, I think that it is a great idea.

ChuckN


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

This would be a non-credit class. It would be under General Enrichment and Personal Development. 

Yes, the classes could be endless, based on what all the hobby has to offer. My goal is to at least find out if there is interest and then expand from there. 

Yes, the Denver area has a lot to offer railroad enthusiasts and also one of the best Train Hobby stores. So this could backfire because there are already many avenues folks could go through to find out about G-scale.


----------

